# Amtrak through Rain and Snow!



## WanderingFolker (Aug 25, 2010)

Here is my newest Amtrak movie :


This was just put together using imovie on mac. Make sure the volume is up.

St. Louis Gateway Transportation Station to New York Penn Station during the Winter of 2009.

If you look at my other amtrak movie on the youtube account you can contrast the different feelings. Let me know what you think!


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2010)

WanderingFolker said:


> Here is my newest Amtrak movie :


First rate, very good color and the music fit the winter mood! Thanks!


----------



## WanderingFolker (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks so much! Means a great deal.



Guest said:


> Here is my newest Amtrak movie :


----------



## MikefromCrete (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice piece of work. The music fit the winter weather's somber tone.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Aug 26, 2010)

Enjoyed the film and fine music accompanying it. Your talent is obvious in this work.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Aug 26, 2010)

An OUTSTANDING production. It almost could pass as a trip on a "survivors' train" a year or 2 after the 2012 events  But having grown up in Chicago, I know northern winters do seem like the end of the world.


----------



## WanderingFolker (Aug 26, 2010)

Yes, somber indeed! And thank you very much for the compliment.

It was one of my tougher trips and I just had to share it with others. Though it took me about a year to gather the strength to finally put something together!

But I'm glad I did now!



MikefromCrete said:


> Very nice piece of work. The music fit the winter weather's somber tone.


----------



## WanderingFolker (Aug 26, 2010)

WELL!! "Obvious Talent," :blush: not sure about that, but I do appreciate the compliment. Didn't you think Antal Dorati's Five Pieces for Orchestra: II. Vergangenes (Yesteryears) went perfect with those chilling and stark images? It was fun to play around with it all.

Thanks again!



Railroad Bill said:


> Enjoyed the film and fine music accompanying it. Your talent is obvious in this work.


----------



## WanderingFolker (Aug 26, 2010)

Hmph. Thats interesting. I am not sure about 2012 and all, but what I think you are getting at is what I was trying to deliver; the feeling of abandonment and loneliness. And yes those winters can be a bit unforgiving ;-)

Thank you and I am excited you enjoyed my work! 



OlympianHiawatha said:


> An OUTSTANDING production. It almost could pass as a trip on a "survivors' train" a year or 2 after the 2012 events  But having grown up in Chicago, I know northern winters do seem like the end of the world.


----------



## como (Aug 28, 2010)

I enjoyed the video. I liked the contrast with your trip from last summer. The pacing of the video and the music captured what the midwest is like on a cold winter day.


----------

